# Everything ready to detail the car only no car to detail



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

Man.. Stressful times. I have everything ready to detail my Black 08 TTS but no car!

Bought the car in April had the car two weeks one weekend and have not seen it since.. Cars is in having a Sachs clutch upgrade. Its been a bit of a ding dong just getting to this point, Desparatre to get it back now so i can go to work on detailing it.

I have...

2 x Buckets with grit guard 
2 x wash mits
Autoglym car wash

Clay bars & Lube
Polish machine 
Polish pads
Polishing compound to cut all the old crap away

PoorBoys Black Hole

Dodo juice Purple Haze
and some sealant 
metal polish for tail pipes

baby wipes for dash

Leather cleaner for seats

Am i missing anything as i have more time to order stuff in and plan my attack on 6 years of road grime.


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Some iron x or AF iron out will remove paint contamination.

Going to clean the engine bay?

Off the top of my head
Alloy wheel sealant
Detail brushes
Bucket for wheels
Wheel brush
Fine wire wool for the exhaust pipes
Leather balm 
Air freshener 
Glass cleaner and polish
Tyre dressing satin or wet look

Auto Vision Detailing
Leeds/Bradford area
[email protected]


----------

